# Omnisphere 2 Error Loading Waveform



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2020)

I have Omnisphere 2 on Mac. I am fully updated, tried re-install, deleting Zmaps, refreshed browsers, confirmed my core Llibrary is proper 53 GB.

Some sounds get Error Loading Waveform and will not play.

Example sound Glasswell 1 fails see attached images.


Thanks in Advance


Cyan


----------



## Jaap (Aug 24, 2020)

With this error it's always the best option to contact Spectrasonics support at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2020)

Going back and forth with them is so time consuming. Was hoping someone here has already gone through and solved this issue.


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 25, 2020)

How many times have you gone back and forth with them? They seem pretty responsive to me. 
Anyway, I seem to have more sounds than you do. When I do the same search, *Glasswells 1* isn't the first patch:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2020)

So strange. I mean I just installed with all 8 DVDs. Not sure what else I can do. Did you ever have the Error Loading Waveform issue?


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 25, 2020)

oh I missed that you just said you have Omnisphere 2. The fully updated comment threw me off. I have 2.6 so maybe that has extra glass wells. You're not 2.6? 

I had some weird error come up with "not a waveform" or something, but it was with a 3rd party library, not a stock one. The glass wells are all stock though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeh which makes it that much stranger they wont play since they are original sounds. hmmmm. At a loss.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Aug 25, 2020)

Why not upgrade to 2.6 for free?

I had issues with a few patches after installing from the boxed USB drive, so I emailed support, got a download link, and downloaded the entire library. Works fine now. No more corrupt samples.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2020)

Still have that download link?


----------



## Jaap (Aug 26, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Still have that download link?



If you contact the support and explain the situation, they will give you a download link if they think that is the case. Every link is unique. Asking another owner for that link won't help. Their support is quick and extremely helpfull. This is really your best chance to get this sorted.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2020)

Random request. Until I can sort this out can someone bounce me out the audio from my midi file with a specific patch in Omni I am missing? In dire need of it for a song.


----------



## zvenx (Sep 8, 2020)

Hmmmm. .. Support still hasn't sorted you out almost two weeks later?
rsp


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2020)

Is that a yes or no to my request?


----------



## zvenx (Sep 8, 2020)

No.
Quite frankly I find the whole thing fishy. Very fishy.
You started an account on the day you started this topic and this is the only topic you have posted on.

You say support is time consuming yet 2 weeks later it seems you haven't gone that route, since at no time have you indicated what support has said to you.

And two weeks later support still hasn't sorted it out for you?

I am very suspicious.

Feel free to correct me please.

rsp


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 8, 2020)

That would probably be not legal.. since the licensing exists to keep people who haven't purchased a license from having access to the sounds. You, purportedly, have paid $500 for a working copy of Omnisphere – are you really going to allow Spectrasonics to get away with selling you a copy where you can't use all the sounds.


----------

